# Murphy Bed



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Guys. I am wanting to build a Murphy bed, twin or single size. Can anyone tell me if, because of the small size, I need the gas struts or spring system to help lift it?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Murray
you can look up hardware kits for difference size beds, I am sure that they will tell you what you do what the bed Weights


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I worked at a place for a while that built them and they only used the springs but they were very light weight construction. John is correct when he says that size and weight is what determines what you need. Most plans probably specify which system you need and possibly a specific model.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I worked at a place for a while that built them and they only used the springs but they were very light weight construction. John is correct when he says that size and weight is what determines what you need. Most plans probably specify which system you need and possibly a specific model.


Charles...do I remember seeing some Murphy bed hardware in the L.V. catalogue? Seems to me it was one arm, three legs and mortgage on your firstborn.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

cocobolo1 said:


> Charles...do I remember seeing some Murphy bed hardware in the L.V. catalogue? Seems to me it was one arm, three legs and mortgage on your firstborn.


Yes, and yes. Rockler has them as well, but you'd better have two children!!:laugh2:


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lemuzz said:


> Hi Guys. I am wanting to build a Murphy bed, twin or single size. Can anyone tell me if, because of the small size, I need the gas struts or spring system to help lift it?


Visit this place:

Lori Wall Beds | DIY murphy bed kits and plans - easy and affordable

:wink:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I know LV did have it but I can't find it in the current catalog.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

why not get a bare Murphy bed and cabinet it the way you see fit...

https://www.wallbedsbywilding.com/closet-bed-murphybed/
Murphy Bed - Stone Barn Furniture


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I know LV did have it but I can't find it in the current catalog.


I don't know where my current catalogue is...buried somewhere amongst all the derbis here.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Must be in their hardware catalog. I don't have it. Fold-Down Bed Hardware Kits - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> why not get a bare Murphy bed and cabinet it the way you see fit...
> 
> https://www.wallbedsbywilding.com/closet-bed-murphybed/
> Murphy Bed - Stone Barn Furniture


That's about the same as LV's hardware price.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

What I want to know is, because the weight of a single bed (twin) is not great, do I need either springs or gas struts to assist?


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

With the price of around $400 for the kit and an additional $300 or so for freight to New Zealand, it then makes it an expensive item. I propose to use a slatted bed base and innerspring mattress probably mounted on a plywood or MDF base. If I don't use struts, I suppose I could do a trial run with the mattress on a sheet of MDF to get an idea of the weight. I would need a locking catch to hold it in the up position though if I don't use a kit.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have to agree with you Murray, I would be trying to improvise. I know mdf is cheap but in this case I think I would be going with ply because of strength and weight issues. By the way, the normal murphy bed doesn't have a solid bottom. It is a lot of narrow strips that are screwed to the side rails so they don't bend and slip past the ledger strips. This is probably for weight savings as it removes about 50% of the weight from what a solid sheet would give.


----------



## Mattc527 (7 mo ago)

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to share my thoughts. I use to work for a company installing murphy beds, bunk beds, futons, and a few other types of beds. Murphy beds can be a real pain in the butt at installing if you have never done one before but I got decent at it over time. If you building a smaller murphy bed you will not need the spring system as long as it is fairly lightweight. If you are doing a queen or king size then I highly recommend a spring system as it will make it easier to open and close, especially for older guests.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Mattc527 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I wanted to share my thoughts. I use to work for a company installing murphy beds, bunk beds, futons, and a few other types of beds. Murphy beds can be a real pain in the butt at installing if you have never done one before but I got decent at it over time. If you building a smaller murphy bed you will not need the spring system as long as it is fairly lightweight. If you are doing a queen or king size then I highly recommend a spring system as it will make it easier to open and close, especially for older guests.


I am an engineer and made the mechanicals for the bed. I used gas struts to counter the weight which also hold the bed safely in the storage position . The installation was critical to locate the brackets in two planes but it works well. The only problem I have is the bed is close to a wall when in the useable position and can't easily make up the bed as I can't get around the wall side to tuck in the bedding. I might at some future date move the complete unit away from the wall to solve this.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Mattc527


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

@Lemuzz , is your bed head-on or side-on to the wall? I am trying to picture the problem you describe..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Matte. Old thread, but interesting. A bunch of the commenters are no longer here. I know that Rockler has a kit for this. Having just bought new mattresses, the darn things are extremely heavy, and for Murphy use, they'd require a spring or gas struts.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Matt


----------

